# Question on the Bloodhound Litter...



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

since I cannot post to a litter advertisement, I wanted to ask......

How can you have basic OB in a bloodhound pup at 5 to 8 weeks? And, if someone were to be interested but did not want that included, is that acceptable? 

My hound is fairly obedient, but it was a tough road to get there with the nose he has on him.....he has only one thing he loves to do.....track or trail anything....especially people...  LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should get another one, Max is sooooooo lonely. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You should get another one, Max is sooooooo lonely. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


NO....


----------

